# Injections Delayed Period?



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I had an abandoned IVF cycle in February as I was understimulated.  My period still hasn't arrived.  Could it be delayed due to the Gonal F/Cetrotide injections I was taking? Would it be delayed this long? Thanks, UFB.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

After down regulating the pituitary it can take a few weeks for it to recover.

If you are worried then contact the clinic.


----------

